# Dual RJ11 RJ45 Socket



## Chas (20 Jun 2010)

Does such a thing exist and if so where can I buy one? I know you can get a dual BT and RJ45 in the UK but can you get equivalent here? I'm rewiring house and want 3 of these where we use laptops.


----------



## Hoagy (20 Jun 2010)

You can buy RJ11 and RJ45 modules and clip them into a twin plate, available in most wholesalers.

However you can plug an RJ11 lead into an RJ45 socket and it connects to the centre pins.  That's part of the the original concept of voice/data outlets in structured wiring.


----------



## Chas (21 Jun 2010)

So if I get a twin RJ45 how do I wire the sockets?

1. The 1st RJ45 4 twin cables as normal (obviously) for RJ45 plug?

2. The 2nd RJ45 do I wire as if wiring a RJ11 ignoring the outer pin at each end?

I can see twin rj45 sockets on ebay from Hong Kong for €2.15 free P&P link [broken link removed]

Are these too cheap to be any good?


----------



## mercman (21 Jun 2010)

Did you see the programme on TV this evening called FAKE BRITAIN. Probably chinese fakes made in a sweat shop. Personaaly I would prefer to buy European to maintain employment in Europe.


----------



## Hoagy (22 Jun 2010)

Chas said:


> So if I get a twin RJ45 how do I wire the sockets?
> 
> 2. The 2nd RJ45 do I wire as if wiring a RJ11 ignoring the outer pin at each end?


 
Yes, that's correct.



Chas said:


> I can see twin rj45 sockets on ebay from Hong Kong for €2.15 free P&P link http://cgi.ebay.ie/2-Port-Home-Office-RJ11-RJ45-Data-Outlet-Wall-Plate-K-/330440817131?cmd=ViewItem&pt=UK_Computing_NetworkingTools_Accessories_SM&hash=item4cefceb9eb
> 
> Are these too cheap to be any good?


 
That's not a twin socket ,it's just a wall plate like I mentioned above. You would need to have modules to clip into it. 
Most electrical wholesalers carry items like these, they're not expensive.


----------



## Chas (22 Jun 2010)

Thanks lads.

I take the point about local jobs but at least I know what I'm buying now.

Cheers.


----------



## Frank (22 Jun 2010)

If you run cat5 8 pair 

two pairs for th enetwork RJ45 and 1 pair for the phone.

So if you terminate to suit you are left with a spare pair in case of damage.

This will save the price of running 2 seperate cat5's 

Just run the phone line pair on the same twist.


----------



## Hoagy (22 Jun 2010)

Frank said:


> If you run cat5 8 pair
> 
> two pairs for th enetwork RJ45 and 1 pair for the phone.
> 
> ...


 
Oh I wouldn't do that, the small saving  wouldn't be worth it.
We'd always go the other way, if you need two cables , pull in three.

Old electrician's motto: Better to be looking at it then for it.


----------



## Chas (22 Jun 2010)

I have already run a telephone cable and 2 CAT5e cables., the second is in case the layout of the room changes. I take your point regarding running 2 cables but what's the likelyhood of damaging one. (I can see me regretting that comment!).

However I'm interested in Frank's comments 

_If you run cat5 8 pair two pairs for the network RJ45 and 1 pair for the phone._

Cat5e is 4 pair, telephone is 3 pair so effectively I have 2 pair spare even though they are in the phone cable?

Would there be any benefit in running CAT6 cable? i.e. is it better quality?

Cheers Chas


----------



## Hoagy (23 Jun 2010)

Chas said:


> Would there be any benefit in running CAT6 cable? i.e. is it better quality?


 
CAT6 is a higher specification cable to run gigabit ethernet, it needs careful installation to work correctly.
It's also a little bigger than CAT5.
If it's just a home network CAT5 will be adequate.


----------



## Frank (23 Jun 2010)

Cat 6 is generally shielded cat 5 is not. The shielding is like foil wrap under the outer insulation.

The shielding helps cut down induced noise, above the benefit of the twisted pair.

In fairness cat5 should be fine in a house.

I agree on the looking at instead of looking for a cable, depends on the price rolls of cat5 I suppose.


----------



## Chas (5 Jul 2010)

Its too late because I have plasterboarded my extension but and this is a theoretical but...I have left over self adhesive foil for sealing joints in Kingspan...could this be used to wrap around the Cat5e to reduce "induced noise"?


----------

